# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  مرحبا

## الوسادة

مرحبا 
كيفكم ، شو اخباركم ؟ 
مين لسه موجود ؟ 
اشتقت لهالمكان ، بس اكتر إشي استغربت منه اني لسه متزكرة كلمة السر بعد كل هالسنين ، مع العلم انه زبطت من اول مرة ، هاد و ان دل بدل على كمية الحب الي تركها فيي هالمكان .

اشتقتلكم جميعا ♥️♥️

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

أهلا بالوسادة...أنا كأنتِ أذكر كلمة السر التي أرسلتها لي أميرة قوس النصر عسى سهمها أن يبقى صائباً في كل عالية... نعم عزيزتي لا أزال هنا قابعاً في ذكرى لا تُنسى و أيام تطول ولا يدفنها الزمن...و لأن العمر قصير فالبقاء هنا أطول و أجمل و أصفى و أفعل...شكراً لمروركم و حضوركم و ذاكرتكم و السؤال و عسى أن يكون كل من مر من هنا بصحة وعافية ...

----------


## محمد العزام

اهلا بالوساده
اكيد هالمنتدى اله ذكرياته 
وان شاء الله يكون الجميع بخير

----------

